# Fatboy inside diameter?



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

What is the inside diameter of the Easton fatboy 400?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2213


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

2213? That is the inside diameter? I thought those numbers were outside diameter and wall thickness? I am looking for the measurement of the inside diameter or the outside measurement of a super uni-bushing (ie. 315 or something along that line). Just out of curiousity, what is the outside diameter of a fatboy 400?


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Just out of curiousity, what is the outside diameter of a fatboy 400?[/QUOTE]
Its the same as a 23_ _.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

OK, what is the outside diameter of a 23 in inches? .3?? Back to the original, what is the inside diameter of a fatboy or technically speaking, the outside diameter of a super uni-bushing?


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Od - .353"
Id - .3145"


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

There we go.

Thanks much


----------

